# BrightHouse Orlando, Unable to activate Roamio with Cablecard



## donsullivan (May 31, 2000)

Never had TV service from Brighthouse only Internet. I decided to add TV service to my Roamio basic that I've been using OTA only over the last year but it seems it's not to be.

After 4 hours of technician (who admitted he had never done a CableCar install before) at the house and on the phone today they are unable to get anything to synch up and provide any programming of any kind. Always been happy with them for Internet but they don't seem to have a clue when it comes to CableCard installations.

Now I've got to have a second tech visit tomorrow to start all over again.


----------



## BHNtechXpert (Nov 8, 2011)

donsullivan said:


> Never had TV service from Brighthouse only Internet. I decided to add TV service to my Roamio basic that I've been using OTA only over the last year but it seems it's not to be.
> 
> After 4 hours of technician (who admitted he had never done a CableCar install before) at the house and on the phone today they are unable to get anything to synch up and provide any programming of any kind. Always been happy with them for Internet but they don't seem to have a clue when it comes to CableCard installations.
> 
> Now I've got to have a second tech visit tomorrow to start all over again.


Reach out to me here https://secure.dslreports.com/forum/bhousedirect and I will likely be able to activate this tonight without the need for a tech.

I will need the following information:

Modem CM MAC
Cable Card ID
Host ID
Cable Card MAC 
EMM Count
and finally description of the problem


----------



## twalls1 (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm going through the same process right now with Bright House in Tampa. I'd like to compare notes if you're okay with that. First, if you haven't already, I'd recommend trying to get in touch with Gary over at DSLReports.com. He apparently works for Bright House and goes by BHNtechXpert in the forums. He's mentioned owning a TiVo himself, and seems to be who everyone in the know goes to to get this kind of stuff working.

For starters, I have a base model (4 tuners) TiVo Roamio and I'm hooking it up to my TV with HDMI. I previously just had standard cable, Internet, and nothing else. I called up support and explained what I was trying to do. They added digital cable, a CableCARD, and a tuning adapter to my bill. They also scheduled an appointment, saying I couldn't do it myself. After talking to Gary, the appointment got cancelled, and I picked up the card, tuning adapter, cords, and remote control from the local office around the corner.

I have the Scientific Atlanta card inserted in the bottom compartment of the Roamio, the cable goes into the giant Cisco box and back out into the Roamio, and a USB cable also plugs into the Roamio from the Cisco box. I don't intend to do any MoCA connections, so I don't think I need to split or filter any of the coax.

The first thing I got to do was wait for just over an hour for a firmware update on the card. I had already done the TiVo setup yesterday, and it seemed fine with me just going ahead and getting things going while waiting for the card. After that finished, I sent Gary the info on the screen about the CableCARD. Not long after, I was told I was authorized. The tuning adapter attempted to acquire channels and failed. This led to trying various reboots and I finally figured out I needed to send Gary info about the tuning adapter as well (light was flashing on front). I had also tried re-running guided setup, but that didn't appear to help.

I now have a solid light and at least three channels that I confirmed work, but they could have been unencrypted and working all along, I admit (the delay makes it tedious to surf through channels and checking for ones that work). The rest of the channels say things like not provided by the tuning adapter, searching for signal (V52), etc. I found a couple of sites that list things to check on the diagnostic pages (signal levels, things that should say success, etc.) and I'm going to compile the results and send it off to Gary. I'm confident if anyone can figure it out, it will be him.


----------



## twalls1 (Jun 17, 2014)

BHNtechXpert said:


> Reach out to me here https://secure.dslreports.com/forum/bhousedirect and I will likely be able to activate this tonight without the need for a tech.
> 
> I will need the following information:
> 
> ...


Ha! In fact, he's so on the ball, he beat me in replying to you. Nice!  :up:


----------



## donsullivan (May 31, 2000)

BHNtechXpert said:


> Reach out to me here https://secure.dslreports.com/forum/bhousedirect and I will likely be able to activate this tonight without the need for a tech.
> 
> I will need the following information:
> 
> ...


Message left with the details requested. Any assistance is very appreciated.


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

This is an edited post (to fit this configuration) from another thread. I've helped MANY people with this advice:

If you are using the IN and OUT ports of the TA to make the connection through the TA to a Roamio Plus or Pro (or are using any add on MoCA), I suggest using a splitter with one leg to the TA and the other leg to the Roamio. This is especially due to the Plus/Pro supporting MoCA, which I'll guess might be active.

If it was a Motorola TA, the split would likely be enough.

Since it's a Cisco TA, place a MoCA PoE filter on the leg going to the TA coax IN. Do not use the TA coax OUT for anything.

TAs were not designed to properly pass the frequencies that MoCA operates on. Cisco TAs tend to malfunction even with a split, without a PoE filter to keep the very high power MoCA frequencies from getting into the internal RF amp.

Even when MoCA isn't a factor, there's still been cases where using the coax OUT port of the TA has been problematic for some. It can often depend on any number of factors if/when the inline connection method works, or doesn't.

In all cases, a cablecard should be paired and fully authorized, before the USB cable is attached between the TA and TiVo. A TA should never be connected inline before cablecard pairing is completed and the card has fully authorized.


----------



## donsullivan (May 31, 2000)

BHNtechXpert engaged last night (*thank you*) and discovered what he believes is the problem. Hoping the second tech that's scheduled for today has done this before and we can get this all resolved. First tech that came yesterday had never done a Cablecard installation before which it seems may be the root of the problem.


----------



## dglion (Dec 9, 2012)

I have gotten V52 errors on just my Switched Digital Video (SDV) Cable Channels in the past and I solved it by turning off the TiVo Suggestions option, deleting all the existing Suggestions and then power cycling both the Roamio and the Tuning Adapter. It's a problem only with the Roamio, my previous TiVo HD never got V52 errors.

I have had discussions about this with my cable provider, TWC. They have sent technicians out to verify all connections, SNRs were within acceptable limits, cablecard and Tuning Adapter were functioning properly and all settings were correct at TWC's Head End. Then, a technician told me (off the record) that TWC does give a higher priority to their set to boxes for the switched digital video channels. 

I think how Switched Digital Video works is that when a tuner is set to an SDV channel it will generate a request for the current program. That request is given a priority based on how many other people are requesting it and (according to the TWC tech) what type of set top box is sending the request. This is all channeled through the Tuning Adapter which verifies that the customer is authorized (has paid for) that channel and program. So, TiVo boxes would experience a greater delay than TWC boxes in receiving the less popular programs.

This delay would have to be factored into the response time it would take a Roamio to clear space on an already full hard drive and get back to the TA with an acknowledgement. Evidently the TA isn't getting what it needs and drops the the lock on the SDV channels. 

It's just my guess but clearing the Suggestions queue does seem to work consistently. I hope it helps others.


----------

